# Easter / Spring Nail art ideas



## Mandy Abbott (Mar 27, 2014)

edit:  no blog links, please -kawaiimeows


----------



## LuckyMoon (Mar 27, 2014)

These are really great.  Nice ideas, my favorite is the green nail with the lamb on it.




  Good job!


----------



## Mandy Abbott (Mar 28, 2014)

Glad you like them. Actually really easy to do !!


----------



## Mandy Abbott (Mar 28, 2014)

*Some Easy to do Nail Art Designs using Nail Artist Stripers                                                     *



They look a lot more difficult to do than they really are. The length of the striping brushes keeps the lines straight.


----------



## SunshineCitizen (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mandy Abbott* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Some Easy to do Nail Art Designs using Nail Artist Stripers                                                     *



They look a lot more difficult to do than they really are. The length of the striping brushes keeps the lines straight. 

Great job! I really like them all and absolutely love your nail art designs with the pops of neon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Hope you don't mind me sharing my Easter mani that I have at the moment. I went for a design featuring bunnies and a pennant banner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If anyone is interested there is a tutorial for this nail art design on my youtube channel, I know that for the skilled it really isn't a problem to do this freehand, but I always struggle painting my right hand so I am really fond of making my own DIY nail art stickers to use.

Nail Polish used: essence base coat 24/7, NYC- Raindrop , white acrylic paint for the rabbits, and acrylic paint for the pennant banner, Gabbriella Salvete top coat


----------

